#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  PING na WAN do roteador IWR 1000N da IntelBras não funciona

## filipirocha

Opa, recentemente instalei em um cliente um Roteador novo da *IntelBras* o *IWR 1000N*, Design e Interface diferente, bem amigável e bonita, fiz a configuração normal, liberei o acesso remoto e o *PING na WAN*, chegando no escritório fui fazer a verificação da conexão do cliente, acessei remotamente sem problemas, maaaaas quando fui testar os PINGs, *não pingou*, como o produto é novo talvez seja um problema no Firmware ou então uma desatenção minha, enfim, alguém teve o mesmo problema, já conheceu o produto ou já viu ou ouviu um problema do tipo?

*OBS: O ping pela WAN está ativado e o Firmware está atualizado!*

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Opa, recentemente instalei em um cliente um Roteador novo da *IntelBras* o *IWR 1000N*, Design e Interface diferente, bem amigável e bonita, fiz a configuração normal, liberei o acesso remoto e o *PING na WAN*, chegando no escritório fui fazer a verificação da conexão do cliente, acessei remotamente sem problemas, maaaaas quando fui testar os PINGs, *não pingou*, como o produto é novo talvez seja um problema no Firmware ou então uma desatenção minha, enfim, alguém teve o mesmo problema, já conheceu o produto ou já viu ou ouviu um problema do tipo?
> 
> *OBS: O ping pela WAN está ativado e o Firmware está atualizado!*


Bom dia filipirocha.

Verifique para qual versão você atualizou o seu IWR, a versão mais atual, 1.3.0 corrige esse problema do ping na WAN, o problema ocorre mesmo nesta versão?
Segue link para download do firmware v1.3.0
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...000n-1.3.0.rar

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia filipirocha.
> 
> Verifique para qual versão você atualizou o seu IWR, a versão mais atual, 1.3.0 corrige esse problema do ping na WAN, o problema ocorre mesmo nesta versão?
> Segue link para download do firmware v1.3.0
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...000n-1.3.0.rar
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


um feedback pra vcs
no IWR 3000N acontece quando a conexão é pppoe em ip estático funciona 
mesmo na versão 1.3.0

----------


## filipirocha

Por algum problema que eu desconheço o firmware não atualiza remotamente, da uma mensagem de formato inválido, em breve estarei indo na residência do cliente para tentar atualizar, caso resolva eu finalizo o tópico.

----------


## filipirocha

Descobri porque da erro na hora de atualizar o firmware, o antivírus do Windows acusa o firmware como uma ameaça, ou seja, desativando o antivírus consigo atualizar o firmware.

Fechando o tópico

----------

